# New Pyrenees to guard the goats



## busymomx3 (Dec 31, 2013)

We got two Pyrenees puppies to guard the dairy goats. One is great, mellow, watchful, the other is more playful and chases the does all the time. We tell him no but he is getting worse. Are some just not meant for guard dog life? What can we do other than be out there 24/7. Should we move him to another job on the farm maybe? We have Nigerian Dwarfs so he will soon be bigger than the goats. The puppies are both about 4 months old now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are some other threads on this. If you look through the precious protector area, you should find them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a shock collar and use that, it will correct him at a distance. Especially if "No" is not working alone.

He is a pup and will need constant supervision, if you cannot watch him, remove him from the goats until you can.

If he looks like he is getting bad ideas, or even getting too close to the goats, buzz him. Be right on top of it all the time. 
Some pups are more stubborn but, there is a chance to correct it, if he hasn't drew blood. 
I do have to say, I had 1 pup that didn't make the cut and was not meant to be a LGD. So be aware.
They can be pups up t o 2 years old.

With work, you may end up with a good LGD. But it takes a lot of patience.


----------



## busymomx3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok thanks. I will check the search option too if I can do it from my phone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome and good luck.


----------

